
It May Not Feel Like Anything to Be an Alien - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/feature/72/it-may-not-feel-like-anything-to-be-an-alien
======
probably_wrong
Holy browser hijack, Batman! On Firefox for Android, this link opens 10+ times
the same link, hijacking the "back" button.

